# US Reptiles, Amphibians Need Hobbyists' Help & Federal Protection



## findi (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi All,

Over 200 species of amphibians have become extinct in the last 30 years, a crisis looms for Asian turtles, and recent studies suggest global declines in snake and lizard populations (please see this article). Conservationists in the USA should feel somewhat optimistic about native species, because the Endangered Species Act (ESA) has prevented the extinctions of 99.9% of the species listed. But the “listing” process leaves much to be desired. Many reptiles and amphibians that are eligible for protection under the ESA languish on waiting lists…for over 30 years in the case of some, such as the Dune Sagebrush Lizard! Shockingly, at least 42 other native species became extinct during that same period! 

Private reptile and amphibian keepers can also play a role in conservation. Whether through breeding, volunteering or following a career in herpetology, there is much that we can do. Please see the articles linked below (Further Reading) for detailed information. Read the rest of this article here US Reptiles, Amphibians Need Hobbyists

Please also check out my posts on Twitter http://bitly.com/JP27Nj and Facebook http://on.fb.me/KckP1m

My Bio, with photos of animals I’ve been lucky enough to work with: That Pet Place welcomes Zoologist/Herpetologist Frank Indiviglio to That Reptile Blog | That Reptile Blog

Best Regards, Frank Indiviglio


----------



## LoganR (Oct 25, 2013)

In your article, you note that many Floridians go out of their way to protect gopher tortoises. While that is true, an unfortunate number of Floridians do not protect them. Far too many of them get bulldozed in new construction and many others end up being eaten.

You are right that those of us who enjoy reptiles and amphibians need to do more to protect them, but most don't even know where to begin. While lots of frog hobbiests breed our frogs, re-introduction of captive bred stock into the wild has repeatedly been shown to be a bad idea, or in some cases, merely a pipe-dream, because the original habitat is now a town or a cattle pasture. Where do we begin?


----------



## findi (Jun 4, 2010)

LoganR said:


> In your article, you note that many Floridians go out of their way to protect gopher tortoises. While that is true, an unfortunate number of Floridians do not protect them. Far too many of them get bulldozed in new construction and many others end up being eaten.
> 
> You are right that those of us who enjoy reptiles and amphibians need to do more to protect them, but most don't even know where to begin. While lots of frog hobbiests breed our frogs, re-introduction of captive bred stock into the wild has repeatedly been shown to be a bad idea, or in some cases, merely a pipe-dream, because the original habitat is now a town or a cattle pasture. Where do we begin?


Sorry for the delay Logan. "Where do we begin?"..that's whereit gets difficult, unfortunately. As you corectly point out, there are many roadblocks to reintroductions; I was involved in one, but the process was immensly expensive and the species' (Spray Toad, see here ) tiny habitat will need intensive management for the forseebale future. Zoos and consevation orgs are reluctant to work with private breeders, although there are signs that this is changing. but red tape, expenses on both sides, etc , get in the way. I worked with many private people through the Turtle Survival Alliance years ago, and we were able to place 7,000 or so confiscated SE a=Asian turles, (zoos couldn't hndle a fraction of them) but the syatem broke down and not many private folks remain involved today. Wikiri is a private group that breeds frogs for the pet trade and puts the money back into conservation...a strategy no zoo will embrace, but there are few if any others doing the same (see here).

Getting involved with a well funded and or active local herp society is one of the simplist means of making a difference. here in NYC, NY Turtle/Tortoise Club members regularly work with local professors, foreign governments, well-know herpetologists...it is unusual in that regard, but it does show the possibilities. Keep track of Amphibian Ark also...I worked with their director years ago at the Bx Zoo,...he seems open to utilizing non-traditional means to further the group's mission.

Sounds simplistic, I know, but be sure to keep detailed notes...that habit has probably contributed more to what little difference I've made than any other; you never know when you'll be able to put an observation to use...I still go back to notes I made 4 decades ago.

Unfortunately, breeding exchanges between zoos and hobbyists, and legal releases, have always been problematical, even when wealthy private people were involved...it has to change, zoos cannot do what is needed. please let me know your thoughts and any useful resources you come across as well.

The links under "Further reading" in my article may be of interest as well (volunteering, career, etc). 

I have heard some Fla horror stories also. I think turltes generally fare better, with "non herp" people, tha snakes and others, but some folks do go out of their way to harm them, or subvert the laws for profit, etc.

Thanks for your interest, best regards, Frank


----------

